# Swiss passport holder



## clear459 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi

My boss is travelling to HK on Tuesday 28th April landing at 13.35 and ultimately needs to get to SHenzhen on 29th LATEST.
He will depart from Shenzhen on 30th April for a flight from HK to London. He holds a Swiss passport.

1) Can he 100% definite get a visa at the border ( he is being driven from HK to Shenzhen) and can he qualify for a transit? he is having a business meeting.

2) Can this be done in 24hrs anywhere in HK??

I appreciate as much help as possible and please note he holds a Swiss passport

kind regards


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks not. 72hrs visa seems only available in airport hubs: http://www.travelchinaguide.com/embassy/visa/transit.htm


----------

